# camshaft position sensor



## vdubva (Aug 5, 2007)

Anyone have instructions on how to get replace a camshaft position sensor in an 02 Jetta MKIV 2.0L, automatic. A diagram would be helpful too, but I can work with just the instructions and what type of tools I will need. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: camshaft position sensor (vdubva)*

c'mon man.
Take the car to a tech.
Most/all VW dealer techs to side work.
If you MUST DIY, buy the Bentley manual for your car.
(and Vag-com)

-Jeff


----------



## vdubva (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: camshaft position sensor (Jefnes3)*

ok.. first, not a man







second, the tech's around here charge $90/hr, all of them work for VW dealerships, and the one guy I know willing to do sidework is indisposed for about 6 months. All the mechanics in the area (that I've spoken with) say take it to the dealership, they aren't willing to touch a VW.. but I'm sorry, I dont enjoy having my wallet raped by lazy gearheads that think they can milk the clock. And my Bentley manual got stolen last year... it magically disappeared out of my car when I took it to the VW dealership to get my O2 sensor, catalytic converter and alternator replaced. (yes, they all died at EXACTKY the same time) So forgive me for wanting to do soem **** myself.


----------



## jondrew (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: camshaft position sensor (vdubva)*

My first question is, why do you think you need to replace the CPS? Is it just because you got an error code saying faulty Camshaft Position Sensor? I recently went through this same drill with my son's 2003 Dodge intrepid. The CPS was $60 bucks and you could see it right on top of the engine. Two screws and its changed, right? Well, not quite. Turns out I had to remove the intake manifold as the CPS is about 1/8 inch too long to come out with the manifold in place. While I certainly enjoyed the learning expericence (which animated smiley face denotes sarchasm?), I put the whole thing back together and guess what? Within 2 days the check engine light was on again. This time, I went out and bought my own code reader (instead of the letting the goof-ball at autozone just tell me what the code was), and found out that there were 2 codes, not one. The first code was "intermittant camshaft postion sensor signal" (not "faulty Camshaft Postion Sensor like the AZ guy told me), and the second code was "Faulty Camshaft Position Sensor Circuit". So, after all that, it appears that there is some sort of wiring issue as opposed to just replacing the sensor. 
Anyway, I just ordered my Bentley's manual for my 2003 Jetta and expect to have it tomorrow. I'd be glad to provide a "Cliffs Notes" version of the proceedure for you.


----------



## vdubva (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: camshaft position sensor (jondrew)*

Out of the blue one day my car started having problems accelerating, I would floor it and it would only get up to about 10 mph, let off the gas then floor it again, and it would go up to 20 mph. I'm thinking transmission, so I take it to AAMCO, they do the free reading, guy says its not my trans, its my CPS, and to consider myself lucky, cause if it were the trans, it could run me up to $3500 to fix. I ask him if he can fix it, he says "no way, I hate working on VW's as it is, but I wont touch a VW's electrical system." Fantastic. Anyway, I have the printout of the engine code, and the only thing that shows is the CPS. As of late it has been running ok, oddly, it was really only bad that day, but occasionally I'll still have some trouble getting up to speed. I've taken it easy, and only drive it to and from work until I can get the part replaced. If after fixing the CPS I still have issues, I'll take it to the dealership. If you can give me the run-down once you get your manual, that would be awesome! Thanks!


----------



## randallhb (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: camshaft position sensor (vdubva)*

Hello, first welcome to the vwvortex, second learn to use the search function it will help you in the future, third learn to use the DIY/FAQ posts in most of the forums.
If you look at the DIY/FAQ in this 2.0 forum and scroll down to the "cam shaft" section you will find two procedures for changing the cam on a mkiv car. The CPS is mentioned in there, you should be able to figure it out, but it is not an easy task.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jondrew (Aug 4, 2007)

I was poking around and think I have good news and bad news. The good news is the CPS is about $60 (http://www.thepartsbin.com/catalog/products.php?year=2002&make_text=volkswagen&model_text=jetta&category=engine_mechanical&subcategory=camshaft&part_name=camshaft_position_sensor). The bad news is it appears to be located between the camshaft gear and the head (see text in http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...94442). If this is true, you are looking at a lot of work, potentially as much work as replacing a timing belt. If this is the case, I would certainly consider taking to a dealer for a diagnosis before doing this job. I'll know for sure when I get my Bentley manual tomorrow.


----------



## randallhb (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: (jondrew)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jondrew* »_The bad news is it appears to be located between the camshaft gear and the head

That is a fact. It is part number 2 in this pic:


----------



## at_the_speed_of_2.l0w (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: camshaft position sensor (vdubva)*

I did my CPS last spring. Not the worst job, but not the easiest either. It does involve removal of the timing belt from the cam gear and removing the cam gear from the cam. You have to be very careful not to mess up the timing.
How many miles does the car have? Have you changed the timing belt yet? If not, I would get the timing belt, metal water pump, tensioner *and* the CPS done all at the same time. How handy are you? Have you done anything like this? Do you have a friend to help you? What sort of tools do you have or have access to? This is not like changing a water temp sensor or brakes. It requires specialized tools, or a very good understanding of what you can substitute. 
That being said, I used the following tools;
1/2" breaker bar
1/2" ratchet and sockets
Cam gear holder tool thingy








Tensioner adjuster








Open end/box end combo wrenches
Inspection mirror
Flashlight
Zipties
Followed by the intoxicant of your choice.


----------



## vdubva (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: camshaft position sensor (at_the_speed_of_2.l0w)*

First of all thanks to everyone for offering me advice and instructions. the car has less then 80k on it, i think about 74 and some change actually. at 35k, i had to replace the o2, the catalytic converter and the alternator, all at once! i've not had very good luck with this car, sadly. i have found a guy who has an mkiv 2.0 like mine, and is a mechanic, who is willing to change out the cps and timing belt, if i buy the parts (which i can luckily get at cost, not retail from a friend) for 2 twelvers of corona. lol. again, thank you all!


----------



## johny76_97 (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: camshaft position sensor (vdubva)*

hey i had the same trouble code in my 1996 jetta and all i had to do to fix it was line up all the timing marks on the camshaft , crankshaft, and the distribitor there is a mark on the distribitor where the rotor has to point too. hope this helps you


----------



## DA_LUV_4_DA_DUB (Mar 12, 2004)

it would help her if she had a 93-98 mk3. BUT she has a mk4 2.0 which is a different design and the sensor is found between the head and the camshaft like said above. Our ways of cps sensor and timing is a lil different, we r kinda lucky our is in the dizzy rather than the head. but yet not so lucky since its a lil work to change it, it deals with taking off the gear and the pin and drop it out,etc.
OP- Hope all goes well with the mechanic


----------

